# How long do I feed my girls as puppies? Year? Longer? Less?



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I think they are considered adults at perhaps 1 or 1.5 years. True? I feed ZP and am happy feeding them double the amount but do not want them to get pudgy because I do not know better!

Since both are close to 3 pounds (one a tad less, one a tad more) I am feeding between 1/3-1/2 scoop 2x/day. 

Once they get closer to 4 pounds I know that I should move up to feeding 1/2 scoop, but that may not be until they are a bit older and then they may not be puppies.

I'd welcome your guidance. Thanks!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Anybody know amount for ZP


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Well, I will begin feeding them like big girls after they are spayed. 

The ZP will stay at between 1/3rd scoop and 1/2 scoop until they reach 4 pounds and then they will get 1/2. I will still feed them 2x/day just not double like they get today.

Thanks!!


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Dexter is a year and almost 3 months now, weighing 4.5lbs. He's been eating ZP since he was about 7 months, and I have always doubled the amount he gets compared to my adults (4.8lbs and 5.7lbs). His body shape has stayed about the same, so until he starts to show weight gain I'm gonna keep feeding him double. 
Also, I got trial bags of the Lamb ZP and fed that to them for almost a week straight, as I needed to open a new bag from the freezer and this was fresh fresh. He dropped weight IMMEDIATELY and was constantly begging me for food. He definitely does better/is healthier on the Venison and Fish. 

ETA:I guess I should add, he eats approx. 20-23 pieces per meal at 3 meals a day, (on ZP only days that is ).


----------



## aimeewhat (Apr 7, 2011)

I would stop feeding him as a puppy after one year.


----------

